# kleine frage zu KeyEvents



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

wo finde ich dieses zeichen 'ß' also das sz als KeyEvent? VK_???  ???:L 
ich hab zwar schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht kennt einer von euch eine Liste in der alls sonderzeichen, richtig als bild aufgelistet sind, das würde mir sehr helfen^^


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

also ich hab jetzt mal geguckt welchen KeyCode ich für ß,ä,ü und ö bekomme:
0 ß
0 ü
0 ä
0 ö
das liegt wohl daran, das es diese zeichen nur deutschen tastaturen gibt. 
was mache ich denn jetzt, ich will mit der robot klasse ein fragezeichen machen, aber das fragezeichen liegt auf ß.


----------



## madboy (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Luluman6,

genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31891.
Eine Lösung habe ich damals und bis heute nicht gefunden (habe auch recht schnell wieder aufgegeben).

Gruß,
madboy


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2008)

```
if(keyEvent.getKeyChar()=='ß')
```


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

@wildcard 
du hast dir wohl nur den ersten beitrag durchgelesen  :lol: 

@madboy
och nö  :cry: 
ist die deutsch tastatur nicht so wie englische, nur das da halt andere buchstaben draufstehen? vielleicht kann man an das fragezeichen gelangen, wenn man weis wo das fragezeichen bei den engländern liegt.


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

letztenendlich muss es doch egal sein welche tastatur ich, schließlich benutze ich die gar nicht, da robot die tastenschläge durchführt???
hier mal ein bild einer amerikanischen tastatur






Vielleicht fällt ja euch etwas gutes ein  ???:L

EDIT:
also mit betätigen von umschalt und slash geht es auch nicht, da bekomme ich java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Invalid key code
Woher weis das programm welche tastatur ich habe, oder liegt das an dem betriebssystem?


----------



## madboy (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade nochmal n bisschen gestöbert und für die englische Tastatur scheint es auch nicht zu funktionieren...
Allerdings gibt es mehr oder weniger gute workarounds laut http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=728032&messageID=4192271, z.B. über java.awt.datatransfer.Clipboard ein Fragezeichen kopieren und einfügen.

Wenn du schreibst, was genau du tun willst mit dem Robot, gibts vielleicht auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

boa der link ist geil, das habe ich völlig vergessen das man mit alt +6,3 auch ein fragezeichen machen kann.

dank dir für die antwort.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2008)

Lulumann6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @wildcard
> du hast dir wohl nur den ersten beitrag durchgelesen  :lol:


Wieso? geht es bei dir auch um einen Robot? Woher soll man das wissen?


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Mai 2008)

> was mache ich denn jetzt, ich will mit der *robot* klasse ein fragezeichen machen, aber das fragezeichen liegt auf ß.


aber egal


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2008)

ah, sorry. übersehen...


----------

